# KS-Stromberechnung im Schaltschrankbau



## JOKER83 (18 November 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage im Bereich Schaltschrankbau:

Müssen Angaben zum Kurzschlussstrom angegeben werden, wenn ja, wie macht man das bzw. wo kann man da genaueres nachlesen?

Ich hab zwar vor "langer" Zeit in der Schule Kurzschlussstromberechnung gemacht, aber nur von Netzsystemen und durch googeln finde ich leider nichts genaueres.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte - Danke!

mfg Joker


----------



## HBL (18 November 2008)

Hallo Joker

In der Norm EN 60439-1: *"Typgeprüfte und partiell typgeprüfte Schaltgeräte-Kombinationen"* wird für Schaltgerätekombinationen, welche für einen max. Kurzschluss-Strom Icu von 10kA kein Nachweis der Kurzschlussfestigkeit gefordert. Alle Schaltgerätekombinationen, welche für höhere Kurzschluss-Ströme ausgelegt werden, muss ein Nachweis der Kurzschlussfestigkeit erbracht werden.

Der Kurzschluss einer Schaltgerätekombination richtet sich in erster Linie an den zu erwarteten Kurzschluss-Strom am Einspeisepunkt der Schaltgerätekombination.

Mit Auswahl von geeigneten Betriebsmitteln (kurzschlussstrombegrenzende Leistungsschalter, Strombegrenzer etc.) kann unter Umständen der Kurzschlussstrom innerhalb der Schaltgerätekombination reduziert werden.

Das muss aber immer im einzelnen betrachtet werden.

Auf das Typenschild der entsprechenden Schaltgerätekombination muss in jedem Falle die Angabe der Kurzschlussfestigkeit .

Gruss

Hans


----------



## JOKER83 (18 November 2008)

Hallo Hans!

DANKE für die rasche und ausführliche Antwort, muss aber gleich nachhaken:

Ich hab in einem schlauen Buch von mir folgende Formel gefunden: 
Ik3pol= (c*U) / ((wurzel3)*Zk3pol) --> Formel für den größten 3-poligen Dauerkurzschlussstrom.

jedoch brauch ich zur Berechnung von Zk3pol folgende Angaben:
- Ohmscher/Induktiver Widerstand des vorgelagerten Netzes
- Ohmscher/Induktiver Widerstand des Transformators
- Ohmscher/Induktiver Widerstand des Außenleiters

bin ich mit der Formel richtig? wenn ja, von wo bekomm ich diese ganzen Angaben?

Danke nochmals!


----------



## MSB (18 November 2008)

Also ich denke du musst das Pferd andersrum aufsatteln.

Es sei dir vom Kunden oder sonst irgendwem vorgegeben,
das du an deinem Einspeisepunkt z.B. 50kA Kurzschlussstrom zu erwarten hast,
und du musst nachweisen, das dir dein Schaltschrank / Schienensystem
bei einem derartigen Kurzschluss nicht um die Ohren fliegt.
Oder du legst halt fest, das dein Schaltschrank max. 25kA Kurzschlussstrom handeln kann,
dann muss dein Kunde dafür Vorsorge treffen, das das nicht überschritten wird.

Da fließen dann Sachen wie:
- Art von Leistungsschaltern / Sicherungen
- Abstände von Sammelschienenbefestigungen
usw. mit ein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JOKER83 (18 November 2008)

OK - DANKE! jetzt wird mir das ganze etwas klarer 

Ich hatte irgendwo im Hinterkopf noch die Aussage eines TÜV-Vertreters dass der KS-Strom vom "Netzanbieter" vorgegeben wird.

Aber so oder so, ich muss dass trotzdem nachrechnen wieviel KS-Strom der Verteiler verträgt ohne abzuheben.
Gibts da eine alternativformel bzw. eine Software mit der ich das nachrechnen kann auf wieviel KS-Strom der Verteiler ausgelegt ist?


----------



## HBL (19 November 2008)

Hallo Joker

Noch einige Anmerkungen.

Der zu erwartende Kurzschlussstrom am Einspeisepunkt der Schaltgerätekombinatin wird durch folgende Anlagenteile bestimmt:

- Energieliefernder Leistungstransformer
- alle vorgeschalteten Schutzgeräte (Sicherungen, Leistungsschalter etc.)
- alle dazwischenliegenden Leitungen und Kabel mit ihren Leitngslängen.
Die Kabel und Leitungen haben auf Grund ihrer Impedanz, einen grossen dämpfenden Einfluss auf den Kurzschlussstrom

Wenn Alle oder Teile diese Komponenten bekannt sind, so kann eine Kurzschlussstromberechnung durchgeführt werden.

Für solche Berechnungen bieten unter anderem Siemens oder Moeller geeignete Berechnungsprogramme an.


Sind die Netzdaten nicht bekannt, muss auf Grund der angeschlossenen Leistung, unter Berücksichtigung des Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktors, eine Vorsicherung bestimmt werden. Die Durchlassenergie dieser Vorsicherung ergibt den möglichen zu erwartenden Kurzschlussstrom.

Mit diesem Wert kann die Schaltgerätekombination ausgelegt und gebaut werden.

In diesem Falle ist es ganz wichtig, die Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Schaltgerätekombination anzugeben.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## JOKER83 (19 November 2008)

Danke! 

Werd mich bezüglich dem Berechnungsprogramm an einen Lieferanten von uns wenden.

ABER - da wir eigentlich so gut wie NIE infos vom Anbiter bekommen trifft für mich die KS-Stromberechnung über die von uns gewählte Vorsicherung zu --> hast du da eine gute Seite wo ich nachsehen kann wie man das dan berechnet?

nochmals Danke an euch beide habt mir sehr weitergeholfen!!!


----------



## HBL (19 November 2008)

Hallo Joker

Diese Daten findest Du in den techn. Unterlagen von Sicherungen und Leistungsschaltern.

Für Sicherungen sind in deren Kennlinien solche Angaben enthalten.

Für Leistungsschutzschalter findet man die entsprechenden Angaben über die Strombegrenzung in den techn. Unterlagen.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## JOKER83 (19 November 2008)

ahm weiß nicht genau ob wir nun vom selben sprechen, also Vorsicherung ist schon gewählt und über diese kann ich mir dan den max. KS-Strom berechnen oder? und wie ich mir diese berechne weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## HBL (19 November 2008)

Hallo Joker

Die Vorsicherung ist schon bestimmt. Berechnen musst Du nichts mehr.

Du musst in den Abschaltcharakteristiken der vorbestimmten Sicherung heraussuchen, auf welchen Kurzschlusstrom die Sicherung denselben begrenzt (Durchlassenergie).

Bei Leistungsschaltern findest Du die entsprechende Angabe in den zum Schalter gehörenden techn. Unterlagen.

Wenn z.B. eine Sicherung oder ein Leistungsschalter den Kurzschlussstrom auf 20kA begrenzt, heisst das, Du musst die Schaltgerätekombination auf diesen Wert auslegen.

Dies gilt unter der Bedingung, dass die Vorsicherung iin der Schaltgerätekombination eingebaut ist.

Ist die Vorsicherung irgendwo in einer Niederspannungshauptverteilung eingebaut, so sollte die Dämpfung der Zuleitung unbedingt mitgerechnet werden. Diese Dämpfung ist erheblich und bringt Dir Vorteile, denn der zu erwartende Kurzschlussstrom wird dann erheblich kleiner. Somit kann auch die Schaltgerätekombination günstiger ausgelegt werden.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## JOKER83 (19 November 2008)

ok also nochmal zusammenfassen an einem Beispiel bei uns:

die Zuleitung für unseren Schaltschrank wird an einem Leistungsschalter (Hauptschalter) direkt angeschlossen --> der KS-Strom des Hauptschalters ist aber NICHT ausschlaggebend da wir ja vorschreiben dass die Zuleitung Vorgesichert werden muss (z.B. mit 50A) und diese Sicherung + die Zuleitung sind dan ausschlaggebend für den KS-Strom - richtig?


----------



## HBL (19 November 2008)

So ist es.

Ich frage mich, warum als Anlageschalter bei einer Vorsicherung von 50A, in der Schaltgerätkombination ein Leistungsschalter, und nicht ein Lastschalter mit Trennereigenschaften, eingebaut wird. Ist wesentlich billiger. Diese Schalter müssen aber abschliessbar sein.

Grundsätzlich gilt *als Faustregel*, eine NH-Sicherung mit der Charakteristik g gL bis 125A, begrenzt den Kurzschlussstrom auf 10kAeff.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## JOKER83 (20 November 2008)

Super Danke! hast mir sehr weitergeholfen!

noch eine letzte Frage dazu:

wenn bei einer Schaltschrankkombination die Einspeisung direkt an einen Leistungsschalter oder Lastschalter engeschlossen wird und die Vorsicherung in einem Unterverteiler bauseits sitzt, würde es dann genügen als Angabe für den KS-Strom den Kurzschlussstromwert vom Leistungsschalter bzw. Lastschalter anzugeben damit die Vorsicherung nach diesem KS-Strom bauseits ausgelegt wird?

mfg Joker


----------



## HBL (21 November 2008)

Hallo Joker

Zuerst die Begriffsunterschiede zwischen Leistungsschalter und Trennschalter:

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 im Abschnitt 5.03 *Netz-Trenneinrichtungen*, Absatz 5.3.2 *Arten* Ist nachstehendes festgehalten (Auszug):

Die Netztrenneinrichtung muss eine der folgenden Arten sein:
a) ein Lasttrennschalter, mit oder ohne Sicherungen, nach IEC 60947-3 für Gebrauchskategorie AC-23B oder DC-23B.

Meine Anmerkung: Ein solcher Schalter wird in der Regel ohne Sicherungen verwendet. Dieser Schalter verfügt weder über eine thermische, noch eine Kurzschluss-Auslösung. In seiner Funktion ein reiner Schalter.

c) ein Leistungsschalter - geeignet zum Trennen - nach IEC 60947-2.

Meine Anmerkung: Ein solcher Schalter verfügt über eine thermische und eine Kurzschluss-Auslösung.

Bei diesen Leistungsschaltern gibt es verschiedene Arten der Kurzschluss-Auslösung und -Begrenzung. Unter anderem sind Schalter mit Nullpunktlöschung, und andere mit strombegrenzenden Auslösungen auf dem Markt.

Nun zu Deiner Frage:

Grundsätzlich musst Du die Vorsicherung, im Baustromverteiler nach den angeschlossenen Verbrauchern richten.

Beim Einsatz eines Lasttrennschalters ist an der Einspeisung der Schaltgerätekombination *keine Absicherung* vorhanden.

Aus diesem Grunde muss die Vorsicherung zur Einspeisung nach dem Nennstrom aller angeschlossenen Verbraucher, unter Berücksichtigung des Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktors, bestimmt werden.

*Diese Sicherung bestimmt* neben dem Querschnitt der Zuleitung, auch *den zu erwartenden Kurzschluss-Strom* am Einspeisepunkt der Schaltgerätekombination.

D.h. in Deinem Falle an den Eingangsklemmen des Lasttrennschalters.


Bein Verwenden eines Leistungsschalters verhält sich die Sache etwas anders:

Die Einstellung des thermischen Auslösers richtet sich nach dem Nennstrom aller angeschlossenen Verbraucher, unter Berücksichtigung des Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktors.

Je nach Grösse und Auswahl des Leistungsschalters bestimmt seine Kurzschlussbegrenzung die Kurzschlussauslegung der Schaltgerätekombination.

Die Bestimmung der Vorsicherung zur Einspeisung wird auf Grund zweier Überlegungen vorgenommen:

*1. Wird Selektivität*
*-*gefordert, so heisst das, diese Vorsicherung muss so gross gewählt werden, dass im Kurzschlussfalle nur der Leistungsschalter und nicht gleichzeitig die Vorsicherung ausschaltet. Die Grösse und der Stromwert dieser Sicherung muss entweder aus Tabellen, oder mittels Nachfrage beim Schalterhersteller, ausgelegt werden.

Diese Vorsicherung hat jedoch einen um einiges grösseren Nennwert. Das hat zur Folge, der Querschnitt der Zuleitung wird ebenfalls um einiges, ev. ein Vielfaches, grösser.

Bei einer solchen selektiven Anordung bestimmt diese Vorsicherung den zu erwartenden Kurzschluss-Strom am Einspeisepunkt der Schaltgerätekombination. In Deinem Falle an den Einspeiseklemmen des Leistungsschalters. Es muss daher auch überprüft werden, ob dieser Schalter für einen solch höheren Kurzschluss-Strom an den Eingangsklemmen geeignet ist (in den techn. Unterlagen).

*2. Ist eine solche Selektivitätsforderung nicht gegeben,*
*- *so kann die Vorsicherung ebenfalls nach dem gleichen Nennstrom ausgelegt werden. Auch da bestimmt diese Vorsicherung den Querschnitt. Der zu erwartende Kurzschluss-Strom wird wie oben erwähnt, durch den Leistungsschalter bestimmt.

Auf Grund all dieser Überlegungen bestimmst Du die Auslegung der Vorsicherung.

Die Angabe bezieht sich beim Einsatz eines Lasttrennschalters auf den zu erwartenden Kurzschluss-Strom auf Grund der Vorsicherung. Ein solcher Schalter hat weder ein Kurzschluss-Ausschaltvermögen, noch eine thermische Auslösung.

Beim Einsatz eines Leistungsschalters wird dei Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Schaltgerätekombination auf Grund des Kurzschluss-Ausschaltverögens des Schalters angegeben.

Ich hoffe, Dir damit Deine Fragen genügend beantwortet zu haben.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## Opa Brass (12 August 2020)

Beitrag gelöscht,


----------

